# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezia erotike (+18)

## pepsi-kola

Ju kerkojme ndjese gjithe burrave dhe grave me namus te forumit.
                                                                 ....te cilet mendojne se   e     kemi shkelur me fjalorin,
 por keto jane thjesht poezi me te cilat autoret kane shprehur ndjenjat dhe perjetimet e tyre 



.......sa me shume afrohesha karriges se saj aq me teper ajo me prekte dhe nxirrte gjuhen e saj
pas nje bisede rame dakord te dilnim me makine diku larg qytetit
ne plazh i thashe dhe aprovoi me kok
pija na kishte afruar me shume ne mendime dhe veshtroni njeri tjetrin.une ashtu si i "babezitur"per te shijuar dicka fantastike po ashtu duhej te ioshte edhe ajo
ndalem diku mes pemesh,pastaj u ndeshem trup me trup derisa preknim gjithcka deri ne pjeset tona me intime
ajo renkonte lehte dhe me kerkonte te arrija aty me gishta me gjuhe
kenaqej buzeqeshte puthte kudo ne vesh ne floke ne qafe
i hoqa bluzen jeshile dhe para meje 2 mrekulli te fryra te cilat nuk ngopesha duke i puthur
pastaj ajo leviz ne sediljen e shtrire dhe me kerkon qe te futem brenda saj,mjaftonte ta beja, fort lehte ngadale, ajo i shte shtrire e tera.ishte e vetmja gje per te cilen ajo mendonte
ndersa penetrimi behej i vazhdueshem ajo me shtrngonte fort shume fort,rri ketu rri ketu!
te dy te shtrire ne sediljet e makines nuk flisnim por buzeqeshnim dhe kerkonim te perjetonim perseri cka kisht e ndodhur pak me perpara! 









     KRYQI I FLORIRIT

Zili ta kam kryqin , 
                   kryqin e floririt
qe luan dhe qesh ,
                 aty brenda gjirit
Mekaton capkeni
                 eshte prej floririt


Gudulis te majtin ,
                   befas puth te djathtin
Velet me sheqerin ,
                  pastaj shijon mjaltin
Puthet edhe puth ,
                  kryqi i floririt
Dhe bie i dehur
                   nga aroma e blirit
 Kryq doja te ndrija m'u ne mes te gjirit.

PIRO TASE



bizhu për tabu 

një bizhu në gjoksin tënd të bukur 
e më i shtrejt se floriri 
një tabu tek syt e mi 
si në gdhir të mëngjesit 

një piktur abstrakte 
e pikturuar mga zoti veç për mua 
një krijes interesante 
që më skllavroi dhe më mësoi të dua 

çdo kund ku shkel këmba jote 
nxijer gjallëri e bukuri 
hap diert e parajsës 
çdo hermoni në trupin tim i fal dashuri 

alternativa drejt dashurisë së virgjër 
cenuar me mortie për zhurm apo për heshtje 
i zhveshun lakuriq për ty duke sokëllisur 
i qetë dhe i lumtur ndihem vetë atëher kur jam pran teje 

si petal trëndafili 
dhurat për perëndi 
i tretun e i mekun si qiri 
bizhu për tabu për ty 










Më prek edha aty

dora pa tu dridhur,

i imi është edha ai

që rrin kryengritur.


Futi të dy duart, moj

dhe preke ngadalë

..........................

...........................

Nëse është në gjumë

provo që ta zgjosh,

Nëse sdi ta puthësh

Mundohu ta ledhatosh.


Ai nuk është vullkan,

por shpërthen menjëherë,

dhe i ngrohtë është

si dielli në verë.





TI DHA AI


Duhet të bëheni miq

shpejtë, sa më parë,

nëse ju nuk njiheni

atëherë jeni të marrë.


Mos u tremb moj zonjë

ndoshta je zonjushë,

ai nuk është ujk,

ai nuk është arushë.


Shpejto hudhu nsulm

Mos humb rininë kot,

Kur do të ikin vitet

Nga gjumi se zgjon dot.


Mos thuaj jam e re,

Stë duhet virgjiniteti,

Në këtë botë të duhen

Ajo dhe ky mbreti





KLITHJET TUA


Nuk dua të klithësh

Brenda ......teje

Sdo të ndjesh dhembje

Por, k ë n a q ë s i.








IDENTITET I MOHUAR

Prostituta qe fjeti me mua mbreme
kishte tiparet e tua
edhe pse isha i pesembedhjeti
klient i asaj nate..
zhvishej si ti...
prekte si ti...
puthte si ti...
lengezohej si ti...
dihaste si ti...
perpelitej si ti...
renkonte si ti...
shkrihej si ti...
Prostituta qe fjeti me mua mbreme
kish dashuruar shume ne jete...
si ti,
kish tradhetuar dhe ish tradhetuar...
si ti,
kish enderruar dhe enderronte...
si ti,
kish fluturuar dhe fluturonte...
si ti,
kish rrezikuar dhe rrezikonte...
si ti.
Prostitutes qe fjeti me mua mbreme
i pelqenin qiejt dhe detet,
lulet dhe zoqte,
femijet dhe Maria...
si ti,
i pelqenin dhuratat, parfumet, bizhuterite,
kafshimet, tangat, tradhetite,
rrugicat plot gjethe ne tetor,
madje edhe gjoksi im leshator...
si ti...
Prostituta qe fjeti me mua mbreme
ne germadhat e shpirtit te saj
vec per nje nate beri pak vend per mua
"Kjo jam une.Po te pelqeu,rri!"...
edhe kjo
si ti...
Prostituta qe fjeti me mua mbreme
i fala epshin, djersen
e me fali qetesine,
ia paguajta edhe krevatin
sic ta paguaj ty taksine...
Prostituta qe fjeti me mua mbreme
nuk me pyeti per emrin tim,
as une per te sajin...
Tashme...njiheshim. 





Crazy 



Si nepërkë e etur për ujë dhe zjarr 
Të jam lidhur e tëra 
...........................pas trupit 
.........................................në një përqafim vdekjeprurës! 
Duke lëpirë ethshëm 
.............................të djeshmen 
Rrëshqas 
.............cmendurisht 
..............................kilometrave 
.............................................epshn  djëllëse 
..................................................  .............të lëkurës 

Shaloji kuajt e pshehrëtimave dhe 
................................................lë  shoji të rendin mbi mua! 
Më ler të të djeg , 
......................me vullkane vibrimesh! 
Ringrihu prej hirit 
.........................si Feniksi, 
....................................për të rishkruar legjendën tonë 
..................................................  .................................të re 
Në pergamene 
....................përqafimesh 





Nata, 
Femra më e shthurur që njoh 
........................................më shtrihet mbi trup, 

Duke lepirë ujshem, dëshirat 

E pergjumura, 
...................epshorja e ngratë 

Horizontesh 
................endem pa fund, 
....................................e lagësht, 
.................................................e thatë 
..................................................  .........Errësirash harruar 

Puthjet e tua 
.................lengezojne trupin tim  
.............................................paran  ojash lëshuar 

Demonet u zgjuan 
........................ëndrrash të lëna pezull 
..................................................  .....me ty, 
..................................................  ............në shtrat. 
Nata dhe ti 
...............nderur mbi mua 
.....................................këte fillimvjeshtë të gjate 








ÇËSHTË DASHURIA 

E dashura ime 
Nga padija 
Më pyete 
Çka është 
D a sh u r i a? 

Dua të të them 
Dhe të vërtetën 
Ta tregojë 
Nga fjalët 
E mia 
Si e ndiej 
Dhe si 
Unë e përjetojë 

Pra, 
Dashuria 
Është një njollë 
E cila 
Njolloset 
Në fundin 
E zemrës 
Dhe nuk ka forcë 
Askush 
Që jashtë ta qes 

Dangoset 
Vuloset 
Dhe çdo ditë 
Rritet 
Zgjerohet 
E venitet 
Gjersa zemrën 
Tërësisht ta pushton 
Dhe e shkarton 
E kur e shkarton 
Ajo të mundon 
Dhe hije krijon 
Tërë jetën 
Me vedi 
E mban 

Vuan dhe qan 
Qan e vajton 
Nga se 
Ate që e dashurove 
Më kurrë 
Nuk të dëgjon 

Ja, pra 
Kjo është 
D a sh u r i a 
Që lind 
Nga fëmijëria 
E nuk vdesë 
Edhe kurrë 
Të rrokë pleqëria 

Digjet 
Porsi malet 
Nga llava 
E vullkanit 
Shuhet e venitet 
Kur zemra 
Të bëhet 
Shkrum e hi 
Ndërsa trupin 
Ta mbulon 
Dheu i zi 

Ja, pra 
E dashura ime 
Kjo quhet 
D a sh u r i









Lamtumirë, mike, lamtumirë, 
Midis nesh tani nuk ka asgjë. 
Ato netë që bashkë i kemi gdhirë, 
Le të heshtin si filmat pa zë. 

Le të heshtin orët erotike, 
Shtrirë mbi një shtrat të çrregulluar, 
Mes rrënkimesh, afshesh e dënesash, 
Ndër çarçafë çmendurisht të ngatërruar. 

Ti aty e flake virgjërinë, 
Lodrën fëminore, që të mbeti. 
Një njollë loti dhe tjetra ngjyrë vishnjë 
Vajzërinë e brishtë përshëndeti. 

Ti e di sa bukur ne kaluam, 
Ti e di që duheshim aq fort, 
Por takimet kanë edhe ndarje, 
Buzëqeshjet kthehen shpesh në lot

----------


## pepsi-kola

Flirt a dashuri 

Me lejo te te puth syte 
Lotin te ta pi 
Te ndjehesh me mire 
Dhe une me i ri. 

Te te gelltis te teren 
Dua me gjithe shpirt 
Vall' kjo eshte dashuri 
Apo thjesht nje flirt? 

C'rendesi ka ne bote 
Flirt a dashuri 
Kur me ty ndihem mire 
Ngrohte, si ne shhtepi? 





Nese prej meje mendja s'te hiqet,
Nese per mua zemra te digjet,
Ateher afrohu dhe me prit pak mua,
Se do te vij ngadal qe te them TE DUA

---------------------

T'kam dasht me zemet t'kam dashut me shpirt
Qe ti prej meje do me ik kurr nuk e kam dit
Nje zemer e pata dhe ate ta fala
Ma more ma theve dhe per jet ma ktheve
Me fjal me the te dua
Me zemer me the sje per mua

Dua te shkoj
Dua te harroj
Por dije nje gje
Qe gjith te perkujtoj

-----------

Ne thellsine e zemres time
eshte vendos nje emer
Pergjithmone kete emer
do ta mbaj ne zemer

------------------

Lumturine kerkova por une nuk e gjeta,
Idealen ma dhurove ti vet por kurre nuk u zbeha,
Dashurine per ty e ruajta ne fshehtesi,
Por i kam treguar dikujt dhe ti mire e di,

Sa here ti me vjen prane meje,
Une bie ne mendime sepse ti je ilaqi i zemres sime

----------

Dashuria u jep mend
Ayre që s'kanë
Ndërsa u merr mend
Atyre që kanë

------------------

Ne te kumanoves e kemi tradit
Qe t'a duam njeriun me zemer e me shpyrt
Jemi xheloze por kemi te drejt
Se dashuria e kumanovares eshte shume shtrenjt

----------

Nenaten e qete
ne gjumin e lete
kur me kujtohesh
ti nuke mundem me fjet

------------------

Pse mkriove perendi qe te vuj per dashuri
Pse me lindi nena ime qe te jam me shum kujtime,
Oh kjo jete sa e shkret un pa ty vetun me ndejt.

Rruget jan te gjata
Netet jane pa fund
Qendroj larg teje e ste gjej askund,
Eja ti pran meje mos me le ne vetmi
Lejoma te puthi njeher dhe t'a largoj ket merzi.

----------

Njeriu pa dashuri si nena pa femije
Buza e pa puthur si lulja e keputur
Zemra ne vetmi si bora u shkri...

---------------

E pranoj se jam fajtor qe ty zemren ta kam thy
E pranoj se kam gabuar qe ty shpinen ta kam kthy
E pranoj se zemra jote dhimbjet nuk i meriton
E pranoj se n'jeten time me mungon me mungon
Jo s'te harroj kurre s'mundem ty t'mos dashuroj

----------------------

E mallkoj diten qe te pash.
E mallkoj shiqimin qe ta dhash.
E mallkoj buzqeshjen qe ta dhurova.
E mallkoj veten qe ne ty u dashurova.

-----------

do te behem zog
e ti se do te me njohesh
do te vi ne dasem
kur ti te martohesh
do ti bi daulles
per lamtumiren tuaj
kurse une i mjeri vetem,
vuaj dhe vuaj

te deshiroj
fat ne jet
nje trup me shendet
ne shtepi harmoni
dhe dashuri pa kufi

------------------

Ore djal ore djal
po ti tham nja dy tri fjale
sie ke nis hiq mire s eki
po veq vazhdo se vete e di

kur te lodhesh nga kjo loj
mos mendo t'kthehesh perser
s edhe une do di te jetoj
ta bej jeten sikur ti....!!

------------

zemra zemres
i bon lutje
dashuria e par
fillon me Puthje
zemra e femres
esht hotel
kush don hin
e kush don del
po zemra e mashllit
esht si gur kush hin
brenda nuk del kurr

----------------------

Nuk jam poet,
të shkruaj poezi
Por fjalën të dua,
E shkruaj vetëm për ty
Bilbili në degë
Sa bukur këndon
Ti puthsha buzët
Ti që e lexon

------------

Sikur lulja pa arome
sikur perla pa shkelqim
ashtu do ngelem une
n,q,s ti nuk je shpirti im

-----------------

Dashuria fillon me nje shikim,
vazhdon me nje buzeqeshje,
zmadhohet me nje puthje,
dhe perfundon me dy pika lot.

--------

Zemra lengon
vajtimi shpejton
dashurinë e parë
do ta kujtoj edhe në varrë.
Do te bëhem shkrumb e hi
do te tretem nga një dashuri
zemra me thot të dua
pse me ben kaq shumë të vuaj?

Gjithmone kan thënë
nga urrejtja e tepert
shfaqet ndjenja e dashurise
dhe shfaqet ne horizont.

-------------

Eh ta dish sa shume te dua
do te rrije veq me mua,
dua ti ndjej buzet e tua,
dhe fjalet qe vetem ti mi thua.

---------

Une dhe ti
ti dhe une
me nje fjal te
DUA SHUM

--------------

Kujt i thua lule
kujt i thua hen
kujt i thu princeshë
si mu ke then
A te duket njejte
kur e perqafon
athu nje qast ndalohesh
mbyll syte e më kujton..!
Athu te rren mendja
me kerkon ne shpi
po vendi im eshte bosh
une mungoj te ti..!!








A.Z.Cajupi. 

Kenga e kandarit
..........................................

Grua mu prish kandari 
nuk eshte me ai i pari

qe punonte dite e nate 
gati si barut i thate 

qe punonte dimer e vere 
pa u lodhur asnjehere 

qe ishte i lehte si flete 
qe e mbante koken perpjete 

qe turrej si trim i rralle 
per te kapur zockat gjalle 

dhe rropatej neper shpella 
ku te ishin me te thella

Dhe tani s'di c'ka ngjar
here here rri i menduar 

kur ben ftohte e dimer shume 
struket e bie ne gjume 

ndonese eshte i permalluar 
gjuetine se ka rralluar

kerkon zocka te njoma 
pellumbesha gusharoma 

dhe me to giciliset 
fillon celet kaperdiset 

Giciliset i cel nuri 
dhe merr pamjen prej burri 

e fillon nga zanati 
ashtu sic ka bere i jati 

dhe versulet porsi ngjale 
drejt vendlindjes ku ka dale.






Zambakut te sapocelur 

Puthme zambak, ti puthme 
Fletehapur qendrom' prane 
Puthme ti zjarrlenduar 
I tendit polen grimcez jam 

Puthme ti me perflakje 
Dhe me gaz e zjarr ne gji 
Derisa si enderren tende 
Te mos e ket' ne bote njeri 

Puthme ti qe se largu 
Flaken un' e ndjej njelloj 
Prandaj ti prej puthjeve te mia 
Po me tretesh kesisoj. 


Ah, ti! 

Syte e tu, e dashur 
Peshtjellojne bursat e huaja 
Buzeqeshja jote 
Dollarin e cvlefteson 
Prekja jote trondit 
Te gjitha tregjet e botes 
Perqafimi yt 
Tajfun mbi siperfaqen e tokes 
Puthja jote 
Nje univers shkaterron 
Ti je Zot. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lere grua se c`me gjeti 
Nuk me bindet me aleti 
Ky bandill qe cante rete 
Me s`i ngre kryet perpjete 

Vjet si kale turfullonte 
Grate e fshatit kur shikonte 
Sa i shihte ***** zbuluar 
Sulej si qen i terbuar 

I pushtonte vete te tera 
Zgavra,shpella,guva,verra 
Fryhej si nje patllixhan 
Kur shkonte nen fustan 

Sa i vinte mend zanatit 
E uronin grate e fshatit 
Po sot c`ka qe eshte merzitur 
Trup e shpirt i raskapitur 

Shikon cupat siseplota 
Me shale te buta e te ngrohta 
Nuset e bardha si debora 
Qe s`i shpetonin nga dora 

Grate e reja sisemedhate 
Qe i nderronte pernate 
Dhe s`leviz te behet burre 
Te mbeti vetem per shurre 

Ah moj grua moj e grate 
Te mbeti burri kaq thate 
Megjithese mend s`te ngop dot 
Por dikur s`kam qene si sot 

Ishe trim dhe djale i hedhur 
Pak usta per te zgjedhur 
Buzeqeshja me te tera 
Mjaftonte qe tu hante verra 

Por me shume doja grate 
Vithe gjera sise medhate
Por dhe cupat shume i desha 
Nuk i lija virgjeresha
Mazallah mbetcin me barre 
I therrja i beja varre 
Nuset e reja me naze 
Thoja si qofte taze 

I ndukja me buze e dhembe 
Sa ngrihej fshati ne kembe 
Isha bej me mall me toka 
Po beja dhe c`me thosh koka 

Ne Zagori dore e pare 
Me sejmere e hyzmeqare 
Kisha kuaj lope e dhen 
Edhe gra me shume se qen 


Vete i ujdisja te tera 
C`me tha koka e s`e bera 
Ne Europe s`lashe vend pa pare 
Kuplarate i mora mbare 

Shijova bionde gjeramane 
Meskeputurat persiane 
Rreth e qark iu solla botes 
Por ne France lash mendt e kokes 

Kush te doje le ta provoje 
Ta marre mikun ne goje 
Ne Stamboll mos shkofsha kurre 
Bashkohet burri me burre 

Thone se eshte ves i shemtuar 
Mos vdeksha pa e provuar 
Por tani kjo pune e pati 
U plaka me ra takati. 

Poezi nga: A. Z. Cajupi


Kur te dal me bagetine
do nxjerr xhurane embel ti bie
ta degjoç te gezoç tine
moj bareshe moj bejka ime.

Pa kur fshati te beje dasem
me vajzat te marresh valle
syte perdhe hapat si gjethe
gjoks i fresket kur te t'hidhet
gjoksi prush sec do me digjet.

Do me digjet shkrumb e hi
ku te gjej ti bej derman
do te dehem me raki
do ta kthej me damixhan
te shuaj zjarre qe me djeg xhane.

Kengen me burrat do te marr
do me ndjeç zene e do qeshesh
veshet pipez do mi mbash
moj sy ulli moj lule pjeshke.

Naten do te hyj ne vathe
si era do ta rrembej nje dele
neser do ia rrefej tet eti
se dhe une kam musteqe.

E pastaj do pijme kafet
do te shkrehen dhe dyfeqet
gjer ne agim do te bien sazet
do te skuqim dhe carcafet
qe ne fshat te zbardhim faqet.







c'me merr malli per ato kohera
burra ishin, u ndriste kordha
edhe grate ishin femra
ta mirrnin xhanin nga brenda

C'me merr malli per ato kohera
femren ta preknin s'u bente dora
e shihnin nga large si vezullime
per te jipnin placke e shpine

Por kane qene edhe tamam gra
kurr s'ta jipnin badihava
te lodheshe me muaj te tere
pa ta ulje njeher ne preher

Tani vella jane kalbesira
shkojne me dhjetra e me qindra
e kane humbur eren e femres
e kane marre ate te fendes

Ku te gjej aman nje grua
te me jap uje ne krua
per te shpirtin ta jap hua
te me behet mish ne thua  






Varet ku ndodhesh

Demiri Nexhin e donte shumë,
Por u martuan pa bërë zhurmë
Shpejt celebrimin, një tuf' me lule
Dhe muaj mjalti bënë në hyrje.
Ditë kaluan, kaluan muaj,
Lezeti doli si burr'e grua.
Në vend të seksit, të dy çdo natë,
Mendjen e vrisnin: S'dalin paratë.
Pa, ç'pa Demiri, filloi t'lëvizë.
Hyri në borxh, bleu një vizë.
Gjeti një shok që kish taksi:
-Nexhi, po nisem për në Greqi!
Gruaja qau, u mërzit shumë.
Pestetreherë tha: Qyqja unë!
Por ç'halle kishin, e dinte mirë,
Ndaj "rrugtëmbarë" tha pa dëshirë.
Shpirt, shtoi pastaj, të më premtosh,
Nëpër Greqi, ngado të shkosh,
Dua të mbetesh Demiri vjetër.
Mos më tradhto me asnjë tjetër!
-Kurrë, e dashur! Mos u mërzit!
Ta garantoj me qintpërqint.
Po edhe koha s'më premton fare.
Vizën e kam veç njëvjeçare.
Dhe unë, këtu, ty do të pres.
S'shkoj me kënd tjetër, ta di se vdes
S'më hyn në sy as më i miri.
Ia tregoj vendin çdo lloj qafiri.
E dhanë premtimin, pastaj u puthën,
U nis Demiri, e mori rrugën.
Në Greqi mbrriti që atë natë,
Tek ca të afërm në Kallamatë.

Mirë s'i erdhi, por nuk e zgjati
Ishte Demir, u bë Dhimitraqi.
Pak kohë më vonë, për pak lefta,
Në një kuzhinë gjeti dhulja.
Dhulepste shumë, gjer në të gdhirë.
Kur kish pushim, rrinte veç shtrirë.
Gjë tjetër s'dinte punë e shtëpi,
Rrallepërmall një gotë krasi.

Siga - siga, afroi viti.
Një ditë erdhën ca shokë sto spiti.
Eja me ne, Demir, bre burrë!
Shkoi një vit, ti ske dalë kurrë.
Rezistoi pak, por s'kish ç'të bënte,
I kishte shokë, ia mbushën mendjen.
Dolën sëbashku, të gjithë parea.
E morën rrugën nga kafeneja...
...Goxha megallo ishte taverna.
Të ngrënë, të pirë, kishte dhe femra.
Vera Demirit faqet ia skuqi
E shpirtin peshë ia çoi buzuqi.
Mesin e natës kur e lanë pas,
Nj'alamet femër erdhi u qas.
Dukej sëlargu që ishte zuskë.
Një shok në vesh: E njoh, është ruskë.
Po të pëlqen, mundet t'i thuash.
Jepi leftanë, bëji çtë duash.
Ai nuk priti dy herë ti thonë.
E mori ruskën, zuri një dhomë.
Drejt tek krevati shkuan pa fjalë
Edhe u zhveshën ngadal - ngadalë.
Përpjetë Demirit i hidhej zemra.
Kishte një vit, s'dinte çish femra.
U shtri ajo, ai po sipër.
Po atë çast iu errën sytë.
Porsi rrufe kur kthjellt është qielli,
Përpara syve i doli Nexhi.
Mirë s'e kish futur, në çast e hoqi.
Me sa zë kishte, bërtiti: Oqi!
Ruskës i tha tek vishte brekët:
Perimeni ligo.S'kam çi bëj gjinekës!

Ç'ta zgjat më shumë, kaq historia.
Një javë më vonë, stin Allvania.
Xhepin me pare, një thes me plaçka.
Gruaja priste, kish dalë përjashta.
Psi u puthën, u panë, u çmallën,
Pa qejf Demiri, e mori fjalën.
Fill e për pe, ndonse i lodhur,
Tregoi me ruskën ç'i kishte ndodhur.
Qyqja, Demir! I zi, ç'më thua!
Të paska ngjarë njësoj si mua!
Po, shyqyr Zotit, ke qënë me fat!
Munde të ikje, se ishe lart.
Dhe mua m'erdhën prapë mendt në kokë.
Desha të ikja, po isha poshtë! 





Zot o Zot,i madhi Zot,



eshte e tmerrshme c'po ndodh sot,



duke zene brumin per pete,



hyn ne kuzhine mbesa pa breke...







Nuk mjaftoi vetem avllia,



zhveshur muret,hequr catia,



ashtu tamam si bere nena,



permbi byrek dec me ra mendja...







Vish moj mbese i them nje rrobe,



sa jam gjalle s'e di k'te mode...



Gjyshe m'a ktheu -pak mendjen vrite,



kjo eshte moda e kesaj dite...







Besojme shpejt moj ne te shkretat,



nje nga nje i hoqa petkat,



te habisja plak merhumin,



kur te shihte te ri ''kostumin''...







Kur me pa me tha - Lajthite...?



C'fare ke pritur gjith' k'to vite...?



C'ke qe zhvishesh ne kuzhine,



a prapa do te kthesh rinine...?







''Kostum'' i modes plak -i thashe-



pa marre fryme nje cast e lashe...



E di, e di moj e marrosur,



por e ke veshur... pa hekurosur.







me respekt per ''kostumin''...ilir borova







"Kam lindur i lirë, i tillë do të vdes,t'i paç bukurinë,dhe fuqinë e qiellit,



kur të dua unë,tokën do të puth,me përulësi,do t'i falem diellit"



Ilir Borova 









NA PËLQEN

Ty pëlqen
të më zhveshësh
(nga kujtimet e dashurive të shkuara. . .),
të më përkëdhelësh
(sedrën time mashkullore),
të më ndezësh
( cigaren që digjet vec për ty ),
të më kafshosh
( ëndërrat me xhelozinë tënde ),
të më thithësh
(fjalët e pathëna ),
të ma ngrehësh
( edhe më lart kështjellën prej rëre
të së ardhmes ),
ta fusësh brenda teje
(filozofinë time të të vepruarit)

..
Më pëlqen
të të hap
(horizontin e një mëngjezi
që svjen kurrë),
të ta fus brenda
(muzgjeve edhe trishtimin tim)
e të ta derdh aq ngrohtësisht
(imazhin tim mbi kornizat e tua
pa piktura)...





FAKT

Kur buzet tona 
me shpirterat
do te takohen,
engjejt dhe djajte
kokeulur do largohen....

Kur gjuhet tona
gjarperisht te tundohen
engjejt dhe djajte
lehtesisht do te ngaterrohen...

Ti nen trupin tim
nenshtrim plot deshire...
djalli reflektim
i engjellit ne pasqyre



TË PUTH ME AFSH

Të puth me afsh 
Sikur zjarri muret e shtëpisë,
Të vërshoj me ledhatime
Sikur lumi kur del nga shtrati.
Të çvesh nga hallet
Sikur nata trupat para gjumit,
Të shtërngoj fort
Sikur prangat të burgosurin.
Shkrihem në ty
Mu si akulli nga dielli,
Të pushtoj me shumë dashuri
Sikur yjet në natë, qiellin!




EPSHET 

Na pëlqen të na përkedhelin
Me duart që dridhen 
Të na ngrisin lartësive të epsheve
Në hapësirat e pafund
Na pëlqen të na përkundin
Me këngën e bilbilit
Aromën e shpirtit ta kemi
Të vjedhur nga trëndafili!




Ditet e mija rjedhin mes gishterinjve
ashtu sic pikon rera ne llampen e jetes..
Larg zhduket koha ime
gjithsia ime zvogelohet...Rrezohet dhe shembet

Une jam nje grusht qe dridhet
ne duart e oreve..Kam frike nga rytmi i jetes
Se nje dite..ndonjehere...
Rrera fryn larg nga llampa e krisur
e pastaj nuk ka Perjetesi...





SA BUKUR
1.
Sa bukur kur na vështrojnë
Kur në ne rriten epshet
Dhe nga sytë shkëndija burojnë
Sa bukur kur me shikim na zdeshin
Dhe kur dashurinë na e ofrojnë!

2.
Sa afër është dritë e diellit
Kur rrezen e tijë dëshmitare e kemi
Dhe të rrahurat e shpejta të zemrës
Njëri tjetrit pa fjalë ia themi!




Dikujt i pelqyen syte e mi....
duart e mija nje tjetre pelqyer...
"oh god...cfare gjuhe qe ke...lepime perseri..."
me thoshte nje flokezeze tashme bjonde ngjyer...

Dikush..dikur..diku... me mishin tim 
darka epshesh ne ekstaza shijoi...
banketesh te huaj vazhdimisht ne gatim
trupi im zotin e vet harroi....

Sa goje kane lene ketu frymen e tyre...
sa dhembe kafshimet kane harruar ne keta krahe...
sa buze pikuan puthje...perdellime...
e keshtu me rradhe...blah..blah...blah...

Gjoksi im sa here u be jastek...
per koka te bukura dhe gjinj te djersitur
pelegrinet ikin vijne ne Penisland....
here me kenge...here mermeritur....






JETE


Ne dhomen pa drite
qirinjsh dritheruar
nje grua verberisht
zhvesh trupin e djersitur
nen syte e mureve 
dritehijesh zbukuruar...
ne deren gjysemhapur 
tak- tak nje e trokitur...
Kush eshte?
Jam EPSHI qe ti pret...
kur mesnatat vret
mes gjinjve te harlisur
me gishterinjte e dridhur
te dores qe prek...
Jam TUNDIMI qe ti kaleron
aty ku nuk perket...
drejt nje muzgu vrastar
qe edhe vdekjen e vret
kur dita nis mbaron....
Jam PESHPERIME...RENKIM...
(e degjon zerin tim ?)
KLITHME....ULURIME...
(uri qe tret urine )
CMENDURI pa mase
thonjcjerrje ne EKSTAZE...
thelle...thelle...
nga qielli i hapur
mes kembeve te tua
lagur...lagur...
Ne dhomen pa drite
qirinjsh dritheruar
nje grua verberisht
zhvesh trupin e djersitur
nen syte e mureve 
dritehijesh zbukuruar...
ne deren gjysemhapur 
pret nje te trokitur..







ç'është dashuria 

kush di ç'është dashuria 
lumturi apo vuajtje 
gëzim apo pikëllim 
dhembje ap jetë e ëmbël 

kush është më e ëmbël se mjalta 
kush peshon më shum se balta 
ken të do zemra 
për kend vuam shpirti 

kush mun ti thej shkëmbit e e varguar 
ken se lag shiu në ditën e uruar 
kush peshon më shum në jetë 
dashuria e vërtetë 



mbëmje e vetmuar 

disa tinguj po i dëgjoi 
ç'mi sjell kujtrimet për ty 
sjam i dehur por i vetmuar 
në kët mrëmje pa ty 

në kafeteren e preferuar 
unë do të gjei aty 
me bisht syri më shikon 
një buzë qeshje ma dhuron 

eja mos më le të vuaj 
e di se më do 
eja më mer në mbrëmje 
që këtë nat kur mos ta haroim 



dashuria e gabuar 

mendoja se më do 
por ti më ureje 
mendoja se vetëm mua më ke 
por ti ishe edhe me dikë tjetër 

më thoje se më ke engjëll 
por në zemrën tënde isha askush 
sepse në vendin tim 
ishte dikush tjetër 

të besova aq shumë ty 
bëja ç'do gjë për ty 
por akoma se kisha kuptuar 
se isha i dashuruar në vazën e gabuar 

kush e ka hapur 
ditarin e sekreteve të tua 
kushj e din 
për trathtitë që mi ke bër mua 

nuk ndëgjoja çka flet bota 
mendoja se ja princeza e ëndrave të mia 
por tani as perendia nuk mund të ti fal 
gabimet që i ke bër ndaj meje 

vall a nuk pate mëshir të më lëndosh 
kur unë ty të fala aq shum dashuri 
a nuk të erdhi keq për vete 
të bësh aq shum mëkate 

jam person i lënduar 
në shpirt i sakatuar 
ku do të jetoi me shpresë për jetë 
se mortia më ka mbuluar 



violina e kuqe 

mallkimi zbuloi trathëti 
në heshtje duke lozur valle 
dhe dreqi në shpirtin vi 
karakterizoi simbolin e violinës së kuqe 

i nemun në çdo mot 
nga fillimim e deri më sot 
i gjikum dhe e quan veten zot 
me shpirt të skllevris 
me emër të njerëzis 

i lyer me gjak 
në emër të dashuris 
me piskamat e egra të gruas 
e dhimbjet e fëmijës 


jeta 

mbi bregun e detit 
me zërin e skifterit 
në dritën e agimit 
zhduk humnerën e terit 

valvin një val 
në kupën e qiellit 
e rrjedh në ujvar 
me rrezën e diellit 


naim iljazi  








Kristal 
Ka kohe qe s'shihemi dhe ndiej
Si te harroj un' dalngadal,
Si vdes tek une kujtimi yt
Si vdesin floket dhe gjithcka 

Tani kerkoj une posht' e lart
Nje vend ku ty te te leshoj.
Nje strofe a note a nje brilant
Ku te te le, te puth, te shkoj. 

Ne s'te pranofte asnje varr
Asnje mermer a morg-kristal.
Mos duhet vall' prap te te mbart
Gjysem te vdekur, gjysme te gjalle? 

Ne s'gjetsha hon ku te te hedh
Te gjej nje fushe a nje lulnaje
Ku butesisht porsi polen
Gjithkund, gjithkund te te shperndaj. 

Te te mashtroj ndoshta keshtu
Dhe te te puth e t' ik pa kthim
Dhe nuk do te dime as ne, askush
Harrimi ish ky, a s'ish harrim.








Kantiku i kantikeve qe eshte i Salomonit.


2 Me puth me te puthurat e gojes se vet! Sepse dashuria jote eshte me e mire se vera.


3 Nga aroma e vajrave te tua te kendshme emri yt eshte nje vaj i parfumuar i derdhur; prandaj te duan vajzat.


4 Terhiqme te ti! Ne do te rendim pas teje! Mbreti me eoi ne dhomat e tij. Ne do te kenaqemi dhe do te gezohemi te ti; ne do ta kujtojme dashurine tende me shume se veren. Kane te drejte qe te duan.


5 Une jam e zeze por e bukur, o bija te Jeruzalemit, si eadrat e Kedarit, si perdet e Salomonit.


6 Mos shikoni se jam e zeze, sepse dielli me ka nxire. Bijte e nenes sime jane zemeruar me mua; me kane caktuar te ruaj vreshtat, por vreshtin tim nuk e kam ruajtur.


7 Thuame, o ti qe te dashuron zemra ime, ku e kullot kopene dhe ku e le te pushoje ne mesdite. Pse valle duhet te jem si nje grua e mbuluar me vel prane kopeve te shokeve te tu?


8 Ne rast se ti nuk e di, o me e bukura e grave, ndiq gjurmet e kopese dhe kulloti kecat e tua prane eadrave te barinjve.


9 Mikesha ime, ti me ngjan si pela ime midis qerreve te Faraonit.


10 Faqet e tua jane te bukura me ornamente, dhe qafa jote me gjerdane margaritaresh.


11 Ne do te bejme per ty gjerdane te arta me tokeza prej argjendi.


12 Ndersa mbreti eshte ulur ne tryeze, livanda ime perhap aromen e saj.


13 Kenaqesia ime eshte nje qeske e vogel mirre; ajo do te pushoje tere naten midis gjive te mia.


14 Kenaqesia ime eshte per mua nje tufe lulesh alkane ne vreshtat e En-gedit.


15 Ti je e bukur, mikja ime, ja, je e bukur! Syte e tu jane si ato te pellumbeshave.


16 Sa i bukur je, i dashuri im, madje dhe i dashurueshem! Per me teper shtrati yne eshte blerosh.


17 Traret e shtepive tona jane prej kedri dhe tavanet tona prej qiparisi.






1 Une jam trendafili i Sharonit, zambaku i luginave.



2 Si nje zambak midis gjembave, ashtu eshte mikesha ime midis vajzave.


3 Si nje molle midis pemeve te pyllit keshtu eshte i dashuri im midis te rinjve. Kam desheruar shume te rri ne hijen e tij dhe aty jam ulur, fryti i tij ishte i embel ne gojen time.


4 Me eoi ne shtepine e banketit dhe flamuri i tij mbi mua eshte dashuria.


5 Me mbani me pite rrushi, me perterini me molle, sepse une vuaj nga dashuria.


6 Dora e tij e majte eshte poshte kokes sime, dora e tij e djathte me perqafon.


7 Ju pergjerohem, o bija te Jeruzalemit, per gazelat dhe sutat fushave, mos e ngacmoni dhe mos e zgjoni dashurine time, deri sa keshtu t`i pelqeje


8 Ja zeri i te dashurit tim! Ja, ai vjen duke kercyer mbi malet, duke u hedhur mbi kodrat.


9 I dashuri im i perngjan nje gazele apo nje dreri te ri. Ja ku eshte prapa murit tone, shikon nga dritaret, hedh veshtrime nepermjet hekurave te tyre.


10 I dashuri im me ka folur dhe me ka thene: "eohu, mikja ime, e bukura ime, dhe eja!


11 Sepse, ja, dimri ka kaluar, shiu pushoi, iku.


12 Lulet duken mbi toke, koha e te kenduarit erdhi, dhe ne vendin tone degjohet zeri i turtulleshes.


13 Fiku nxjerr fiqte e tij te papjekur, vreshtat ne lulezim perhapin nje arome te kendshme. eohu, mikja ime, e bukura ime, dhe eja.


14 O pellumbesha ime, qe rri ne te earat e shkembinjve, ne strukat e rremoreve, ma trego fytyren tende, me bej ta degjoj zerin tend, sepse zeri yt eshte i kendshem dhe fytyra jote eshte e hijshme".


15 I zini dhelprat, dhelprat e vogla qe demtojne vreshtat, sepse vreshtat tona jane ne lulezim.


16 I dashuri im eshte imi, dhe une jam e tij; ai e kullot kopene midis zambakeve.


17 Para se te fryje flladi i dites dhe hijet te ikin, kthehu, i dashuri im, dhe sillu si nje gazele o nje drenushe mbi malet qe na ndajne.







Mbi shtratin tim gjate nates kerkova ate qe dashuron zemra ime, e kerkova, por nuk e gjeta.


2 Tani do te ngrihem dhe do te shkoj rrotull neper qytet, neper rruget dhe neper sheshet do te kerkoj ate qe do zemra ime. E kerkova, por nuk e gjeta.


3 Rojet qe sillen neper qytet me takuan. I pyeta ata: "A e pate ate qe do zemra ime?".


4 Sapo i kalova, gjeta ate qe do zemra ime. E shtrengova fort dhe nuk kam ndermend ta braktis deri sa ta eoj ne shtepine e nenes sime dhe ne dhomen e asaj qe me ka ngjizur.


5 Ju pergjerohem, o bija te Jeruzalemit, per gazelat dhe sutat e fushave, mos e ngacmoni dhe mos e zgjoni dashurin time deri sa keshtu t`i pelqeje.


6 Kush eshte ajo qe vjen nga shkretetira, si kollona tymi, e parfumuar me mirre dhe temjan dhe me lloj-lloj pluhurash aromatike te tregetareve?


7 Ja shtrati i Salomonit, rreth te cilit qendrojne gjashtedhjete njerez guximtare, trima te Izraelit.


8 Te gjithe perdorin shpaten, jane te rrahur ne eeshtjen e luftes; secili mban shpaten ne ije per tmerret e nates.


9 Mbreti Salomon i ka bere vetes nje lektize me dru Libani.


10 I ka bere kolonat e saj prej argjendi, shpinzen e saj prej ari, ndenjesen prej purpuri; pjesa e brendeshme e saj eshte qendisur me dashuri nga bijat e Jeruzalemit.


11 Dilni, bija te Sionit, soditni mbretin Salomon me kuroren me te cilen e ka kurorezuar e ema, diten e dasmes se tij, diten e gezimit te zemres se tij.







Sa e bukur je, o mikja ime, sa e bukur je! Syte e tu prapa velit tend jane si ato te pellumbeshave; floket e tu jane si nje kope dhish, qe kullosin ne malin Galaad.


2 Dhembet e tua jane si nje kope delesh te qethura, qe kthehen nga vendi i larjes; te gjitha kane binjaket e tyre dhe asnje prej tyre nuk eshte shterpe.


3 Buzet e tua jane si nje fije e kuqe flake, dhe goja jote eshte e kendshme; temthat e tu prapa velit tend jane si nje thele shege.


4 Qafa jote eshte si kulla e Davidit, e ndertuar per nje armeri; mbi te cilen jane varur nje mije mburoja, te gjitha mburojat te njerezve trima.


5 Te dy siset e tua jane si dy kaproj te vegjel, binjake te gazelave, qe kullosin midis zambakeve.


6 Perpara se flladi i dites te ndihet dhe hijet te ikin, do te shkoj ne malin e mirres dhe ne kodren e temjanit.


7 Ti je e tera e bukur, mikja ime, dhe nuk ka ne ty asnje te mete.


8 Eja me mua nga Libani, o nusja ime, eja me mua nga Libani! Shiko nga maja e Amanas, nga maja e Senirit dhe e Hermonit, nga strofkat e luaneve dhe nga malet e leopardeve.


9 Ti me ke rrembyer zemren, o motra ime, nusja ime; ti me ke rrembyer zemren me nje shikim te vetem te syve te tu, me nje gushore te vetme te qafes sate.


10 Sa e kenaqshme eshte dashuria jote, o motra ime, nusja ime! Sa me e mire se vera eshte dashuria jote dhe aroma e vajrave te tua te parfumuara eshte me e kendshme se gjithe aromat!


11 Nusja ime, buzet e tua pikojne si nje huall mjalte, mjalte dhe qumesht ka nen gjuhen tende, dhe aroma e rrobave te tua eshte si aroma e Libanit.


12 Motra ime, nusja ime, eshte nje kopsht i mbyllur, nje burim i mbyllur, gurre e vulosur.


13 Filizat e tua jane nje kopesht shegesh me fryte te zgjedhura me bime te alkanes me nardo,


14 me nardo dhe kroko, kanelle dhe einamom, me te gjitha llojet e drureve te temjanit, te mirres dhe te aloes, me te gjitha aromat me te mira.


15 Ti je nje burim lulishtesh, nje pus ujerash te fresketa, rrekesh qe dalin nga Libani.


16 Zgjohu, o veri dhe eja, o juge; fryj mbi kopshtin tim, dhe aromat e tij te perhapen! Le te hyje i dashuri im ne kopshtin e tij dhe te haje frytet e zgjedhura!







Hyra ne kopshtin tim, o motra ime, nusja ime, mblodha mirren time me balsamin tim, hengra huallin tim me mjaltin tim, piva veren time me qumeshtin tim. Shoke, hani, pini; po, dehuni, o te dashur!


2 Une flija, por zemra ime pergjonte. Degjoj zerin e te dashurit tim, qe troket dhe thote: "Hapma, motra ime, mikja ime, pellumbesha ime, e perkryera ime, sepse koka ime eshte gjithe vese dhe kaeurrelat e mia gjithe cirka te nates.


3 E hoqa rroben time, si mund ta vesh perseri? I lava kembet, si mund t`i felliq perseri?


4 I dashuri im e vuri doren te vrima e deres, dhe te perbrendshmet e mia u ngasherryen nga ai.


5 U ngrita per t`i hapur deren te dashurit tim, dhe nga duart e mia pikoi mirra, nga gishterinjte e mi mirra e lenget, qe rridhte mbi dorezen e braves.


6 Ia hapa te dashurit tim, por i dashuri im ishte terhequr dhe kishte ikur; zemra ime ligshtohej kur ai fliste. E kerkova, por nuk e gjeta; e thirra, por ai nuk m`u pergjigj.


7 Rojet qe sillen neper qytet me gjeten, me rrahen, me plagosen; rojet e mureve me eoren velin.


8 Une ju lutem shume, o bija te Jeruzalemit, ne rast se e gjeni te dashurin tim, efare do t`i thoni? I thoni se jam e semure nga dashuria.


9 efare ka me teper i dashuri yt se nje i dashur tjeter, o me e bukura midis grave? efare ka i dashuri yt me teper se nje i dashur tjeter, perse pergjerohesh keshtu?


10 I dashuri im eshte i bardhe dhe i kuq, ai dallon nder dhjete mije veta.


11 Koka e tij eshte ar i kulluar, kaeurelat e flokeve te tij jane rica-rica, te zeza korb.


12 Syte e tij jane si ato te pellumbit prane rrekeve te ujit, te lara ne qumesht, te ngallmuara si nje gur i emuar ne nje unaze.


13 Faqet e tij jane si nje lehe balsami, si lehe barerash aromatike; buzet e tij jane zambake, qe nxjerrin mirra te lenget.


14 Duart e tij jane unaza ari, te stolisura me gure te emuar; barku i tij eshte i fildisht qe shndrit, i mbuluar me safire.







Ku shkoi i dashuri yt, o me e bukura midis grave? Ku shkoi i dashuri yt, qe te mund ta kerkojme bashke me ty?


2 I dashuri im zbriti ne kopshtin e tij, ne lehet e balsamit per te kullotur kopene ne kopshtet dhe per te mbledhur zambake.


3 Une jam e te dashurit tim dhe i dashuri im eshte imi; ai e kullot kopene midis zambakeve.


4 Mikja ime, ti je e bukur si Tirtsahu, i hijshem si Jeruzalemi, e tmerrshme si nje ushtri me flamuj te shpalosur.


5 Largo nga une syte e tu, sepse me turbullojne. Floket e tu jane si nje kope dhish, qe kullosin mbi malin e Galaadit.


6 Dhembet e tua jane si nje kope dhensh, qe kthehen nga vendi ku lahen; te gjitha kane binjake dhe asnjera prej tyre nuk eshte shterpe.


7 Temthat e tu prapa velit tend jane si nje rriske shege.


8 Aty ka gjashtedhjete mbreteresha dhe tetedhjete konkubina, si dhe vajza pa numerim.


9 Por pellumbesha ime, e perkryera ime, eshte e vetme; nena e ka te vetme, e perzgjedhura e saj qe e ka pjelle. Vajzat e kane pare dhe e kane shpallur te lume, po, edhe mbretereshat dhe konkubinat, e kane lavderuar.


10 Kush eshte ajo qe shfaqet si agimi, e bukur si hena, e paster si dielli, e tmerrshme si nje ushtri me flamuj te shpalosur?


11 Une zbrita ne kopshtin e arrave per te pare bimet e blerta te lugines, per te pare ne se hardhite ishin ne lulezim dhe sheget kishin bulezuar.


12 Nuk e di si, por deshira ime me vuri mbi qerret e popullit tim fisnik.


13 Kthehu, kthehu, o Shulamite, kthehu, kthehu, qe te mund te te admirojme. efare shikoni te Shulamitja? Si nje valle me dy grupe?








Sa te bukura jane kembet e tua ne kepuce, o bija e princit! Pjeset e rrumbullakta te ijeve te tua jane si stolira, veper e dores se nje artisti.


2 Kerthiza jote eshte nje kupe e rrumbullaket, ku nuk mungon kurre vera aromatike. Barku yt eshte nje tog gruri, i rrethuar nga zambake.


3 Dy siset e tua jane si dy kaproj te vegjel, binjake te gazelave.


4 Qafa jote eshte si nje kulle fildishi, syte e tu jane si ato te pellgjeve te Heshbonit prane portes se Bath-Rabimit. Hunda jote eshte si kulla e Libanit, qe shikon ne drejtim te Damaskut.


5 Koka jote lartohet mbi ty si Karmeli dhe floket e kokes sate jane purpur; nje mbret u zu rob i gershetave te tua.


6 Sa e bukur je dhe sa e hijshme je, o e dashura ime, me te gjitha endjet qe siguron!


7 Shtati yt eshte i njellojte me ate te palmes dhe siset e tua jane si vile.


8 Kam thene: "Do te ngjitem mbi palme dhe do te kap deget e saj". Qofshin siset e tua si vilet e rrushit, aroma e frymes sate si ajo e molleve,


9 dhe te puthurat e gojes sate si nje vere e zgjedhur, qe zbret embel per te kenaqur deshiren time, duke eikur shume lehte buzet e atij qe fle.


10 Une jam e te dashurit tim dhe ai me deshiron.


11 Eja, i dashuri im, le te dalim neper fusha, ta kalojme naten neper fshatra!


12 Te eohemi shpejt ne mengjes per te shkuar ne vreshtat dhe per te pare ne qofte se vreshti ka leshuar llastare, ne se kane eelur lulet e tij dhe ne se sheget kane lulezuar. Aty do te jap dashurine time.


13 Madergonat perhapin aromen e tyre dhe mbi portat tona ka fryte te zgjedhura te edo lloji, te fresketa dhe te thata, qe i kam ruajtur per ty, i dashuri im.







LE TË HESHTIM...

Lamtumirë, mike, lamtumirë,

Midis nesh tani nuk ka asgjë.

Ato netë që bashkë i kemi gdhirë,

Le të heshtin si filmat pa zë.



Le të heshtin orët erotike,

Shtrirë mbi një shtrat të çrregulluar,

Mes rrënkimesh, afshesh e dënesash,

Ndër çarçafë çmendurisht të ngatërruar.



Ti aty e flake virgjërinë,

Lodrën fëminore, që të mbeti.

Një njollë loti dhe tjetra ngjyrë vishnjë

Vajzërinë e brishtë përshëndeti.



Ti e di sa bukur ne kaluam,

Ti e di që duheshim aq fort,

Por takimet kanë edhe ndarje,

Buzëqeshjet kthehen shpesh në lot.


klito fundo

----------


## Fiori

Perpara se te behesh merak per namusin e krijuesve, do te thoja ti mblidhje te gjitha 'faktet' drejt e qarte. 

Kur sjell krijime te te tjereve ne forum, duhet te vendosesh emrin e plote te krijuesit pas krijimit (qe te dime qe nuk kemi te bejme me vjedhje) si dhe duhet t'i vendosesh krijimet tek temat perkatese te autoreve. 

Ketu i gjen shkrimtaret shqiptare sipas emrave. Nq se ndonjeri prej tyre nuk ka temen perkatese, hap nje teme te re dhe vendos krijimin qe i takon.

Nq se ke deshire te hapesh nje diskutim mbi krijimtarine erotike, atehere hap nje teme te tille tek forumi i Enciklopedise Letrare. 


Ndersa zhgaravinat tip adoleshenti te papare me te cilat ke nisur dhe postin e pare ne kete forum, dhe qe nuk mund te quhen as poezi e as tregim, mund t'i mbash ne sirtarin tend te meditimeve private, sepse nuk kane te bejne fare me krijime letrare.


Pershendetje

----------

